# Leicester Reptile Meeting 18th May 2013 (Pythons)



## acsnakes

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in the upstairs function room of The Prince of Wales, Coventry Road, Hinckley LE10 0JT, on *Saturday 18th May 2013* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *, Pythons, Colubrid's and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor, acsnakes or Multicorn with the details before 10AM on the Friday before the meeting so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM from April Taylor, acsnakes or Multicorn to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.

Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*
*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*
*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*
*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*
*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*
*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave. *
*The sale of reptiles is not permitted at the reptile meeting.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 
See you there:2thumb:


----------



## benlambert

awesome cant wait 

Dont know what to bring ?

Lee are you taking your blackpastel again? I can bring ours I wont forget this time :lol2:


----------



## Nightfirez

I might do 

Tho i bet you forget again :whistling2:


----------



## benlambert

:lol2:

Could the enchi come too? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ann W

Wont be able to make this one, i have Jenna xxx


----------



## April Taylor

I'll bring a hognose now that I've had them a good long time.


----------



## Sazzness

Gutted that our Royal will just fall short of this meet!

Put us down for our Cape House Snake please


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far: 

acsnakes: Blonde Hognose & ????
April Taylor: hognose
Sazzness: Cape House Snake
Nightfirez: Might bring a couple of balls!
Benlambert: Might bring a black pastel royal if he remembers!!!!


----------



## Nightfirez

benlambert said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Could the enchi come too? :mf_dribble:



Which one lol ?


----------



## benlambert

Nightfirez said:


> Which one lol ?


 
Didnt realise you had more than 1 mate 
sod it bring them all


----------



## Ann W

Meatloaf postponed till the 20th May :bash::whip::crazy::beer8::beer8::banghead::blowup:


----------



## April Taylor

Ann W said:


> Meatloaf postponed till the 20th May :bash::whip::crazy::beer8::beer8::banghead::blowup:


Wow that sucks


----------



## Ann W

propper gutted at the mo 

on the plus side mum is wondering what she can do to make it up to me for my birthday - hehehehe


----------



## Jeffers3

It's Katrina's (the daughter) birthday on 18th. I'm pretty sure this will have little to do with us, though, so we should be along!

If so, I'll bring Sirius (burm).


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far: 

acsnakes: Blonde Hognose & ????
April Taylor: Anaconda hognose, Zeus :flrt:
Sazzness: Cape House Snake, Fenton

Nightfirez: Might bring a couple of balls!

Benlambert: Might bring a black pastel royal if he remembers!!!!

Jeffers3: Burmese Python, Syrius


----------



## Ronster

Jeffers3 said:


> It's Katrina's (the daughter) birthday on 18th. I'm pretty sure this will have little to do with us, though, so we should be along!
> 
> If so, I'll bring Sirius (burm).



Ahh I'm looking forward to seeing him again! :2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

i should be coming, not sure about lucy will have to check nearer the time. 

lee could you bring a pastel if they're ok to come along(not ovulating/shedding/whatever)?


----------



## CatNmo

*Normal*

Put me down. Nothing interesting just a 'normal' corn this time. Running out of stuff to bring now :whistling2:


----------



## April Taylor

]Booked in so far: 

acsnakes: Blonde Hognose & ????
April Taylor: Anaconda hognose, Zeus :flrt:
Sazzness: Cape House Snake, Fenton

Nightfirez: Might bring a couple of balls!

Benlambert: Might bring a black pastel royal if he remembers!!!!

Jeffers3: Burmese Python, Syrius
Cattmo: normal corn


----------



## benlambert

CatNmo said:


> Put me down. Nothing interesting just a 'normal' corn this time. Running out of stuff to bring now :whistling2:


 
Thats when you know you need more reps :2thumb:


----------



## CatNmo

benlambert said:


> Thats when you know you need more reps :2thumb:


Oh I'm working on it. :mf_dribble:


----------



## KatieKenny

We will be there...and we'll be bringing Houdini the ghost corn along with us


----------



## benlambert

CatNmo said:


> Oh I'm working on it. :mf_dribble:


so what you thinking of getting. ?


----------



## April Taylor

The lovlies in so far: 

acsnakes: Blonde Hognose & ????
April Taylor: Anaconda hognose, Zeus :flrt:
Sazzness: Cape House Snake, Fenton

Nightfirez: Might bring a couple of balls!

Benlambert: Might bring a black pastel royal if he remembers!!!!

Jeffers3: Burmese Python, Syrius
Cattmo: normal corn
Katiekenny: ghost corn


----------



## CatNmo

benlambert said:


> so what you thinking of getting. ?


got more corns moving in soon and more planned once some hatchlings about. tempted for a royal but not sure on which morph i'd like. and quite fancy crested geckos


----------



## Jeffers3

CatNmo said:


> got more corns moving in soon and more planned once some hatchlings about. tempted for a royal but not sure on which morph i'd like. and quite fancy crested geckos


 
A corn is missing from my little collection. I think this must be remedied at some point. 'er indoors wouldn't exactly complain if some crested geckos turned up either!


----------



## Ann W

Lee has cresties for sale :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## CatNmo

Ann W said:


> Lee has cresties for sale :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Yeah I know. Love number 6 but where as most go on about 'er indoors not letting you have anything else. I have a problem with HIM. At the moment I am not allowed any more species. And cresties look nothing like corn snakes :gasp:


----------



## Ann W

CatNmo said:


> Yeah I know. Love number 6 but where as most go on about 'er indoors not letting you have anything else. I have a problem with HIM. At the moment I am not allowed any more species. And cresties look nothing like corn snakes :gasp:


hummm how attached are you to HIM?? :whistling2: (only joking chick)

well it was worth a try xx:2thumb:


----------



## oakelm

Should be able to make this one, my attendance is so few and far between.
And different venue so fresh chance to get lost again :lol2:


----------



## acsnakes

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: Blonde Hognose & ????
April Taylor: Anaconda hognose, Zeus :flrt:
Sazzness: Cape House Snake, Fenton

Nightfirez: Might bring a couple of balls!

Benlambert: Might bring a black pastel royal if he remembers!!!!

Jeffers3: Burmese Python, Syrius

CatNmo: normal corn

Katiekenny: ghost corn

Oakelm: Corn Snake & royals


:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

Hi all

Well,I went to the hospital today and they've finally removed my brace!!! I do still have to wear it at night as one of the breaks isn't quite healed yet but I'm feeling a bit better with it off. Have lots of pyshio to do and can't go back to work full time but can do reduced hours/duties from Monday!


----------



## Nightfirez

April Taylor said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well,I went to the hospital today and they've finally removed my brace!!! I do still have to wear it at night as one of the breaks isn't quite healed yet but I'm feeling a bit better with it off. Have lots of pyshio to do and can't go back to work full time but can do reduced hours/duties from Monday!


good news  at least your getting back to normal : victory:


----------



## acsnakes

April Taylor said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well,I went to the hospital today and they've finally removed my brace!!! I do still have to wear it at night as one of the breaks isn't quite healed yet but I'm feeling a bit better with it off. Have lots of pyshio to do and can't go back to work full time but can do reduced hours/duties from Monday!


Yay!!!!!! Really pleased for you hun!!! xx


----------



## April Taylor

Thank you!


----------



## Ann W

excellent news April, just make sure you do as the doc says and go back on light duties, dont do too much to soon xxxxx


----------



## CatNmo

Yeah, step in the right direction. But take it easy.


----------



## April Taylor

Ann W said:


> excellent news April, just make sure you do as the doc says and go back on light duties, dont do too much to soon xxxxx





CatNmo said:


> Yeah, step in the right direction. But take it easy.


You both sound like Adam, guess you know me as well as he does. I'll say to you what I said to him, I promise to TRY to take it easy.

On a separate note, ow ow ow F word, spasming muscles ow S word :devil:


----------



## April Taylor

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: Blonde Hognose & ????
April Taylor: Anaconda hognose, Zeus :flrt:
Sazzness: Cape House Snake, Fenton

Nightfirez: Might bring a couple of balls!

Benlambert: Might bring a black pastel royal if he remembers!!!!

Jeffers3: Burmese Python, Syrius

CatNmo: normal corn

Katiekenny: ghost corn

Oakelm: Corn Snake & royals

Maz: milksnakes and a bad ass bitey corn

:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

Booked in so far:

acsnakes: Blonde Hognose & ????
April Taylor: Anaconda hognose, Zeus :flrt:
Sazzness: Cape House Snake, Fenton

Nightfirez: Might bring a couple of balls!

Benlambert: Might bring a black pastel royal if he remembers!!!!

Jeffers3: Burmese Python, Syrius

CatNmo: normal corn

Katiekenny: ghost corn

Oakelm: Corn Snake & royals

Maz: milksnakes and a bad ass bitey corn

Nelly: spotted python and vbb

:2thumb:


----------



## Ann W

looks like im missing a good meet! xx


----------



## April Taylor

For those worrying that I'm going to over do it :lol2:

Going back Monday, first week doing Monday Wednesday Friday 10 till 2
(and have my first hour long Pyshio on the Thursday)
Second week I'll be doing four days, 10 till 3
Third week, five days 10 till 5.30
& hopefully full time (9 / 5.30 ) after that.


----------



## crazeemaz

April Taylor said:


> For those worrying that I'm going to over do it :lol2:
> 
> Going back Monday, first week doing Monday Wednesday Friday 10 till 2
> (and have my first hour long Pyshio on the Thursday)
> Second week I'll be doing four days, 10 till 3
> Third week, five days 10 till 5.30
> & hopefully full time (9 / 5.30 ) after that.


It's only because we care! And we know you are the type of person who, if you are going to do a job you do it to the best of your ability; you give it your all!


----------



## Sazzness

This meet is looking filled to the brim now.  Excited!

Glad to hear that you're on the mend April! <3 Take it easy, chick!

Catt, I'm having the same issue of running out of things already. No-one will be ready for June, but in July the royal will be ready to bring.  August will see an Anery corn. I really need more interesting stuff.... which I am working on


----------



## CatNmo

April Taylor said:


> For those worrying that I'm going to over do it :lol2:
> 
> Going back Monday, first week doing Monday Wednesday Friday 10 till 2
> (and have my first hour long Pyshio on the Thursday)
> Second week I'll be doing four days, 10 till 3
> Third week, five days 10 till 5.30
> & hopefully full time (9 / 5.30 ) after that.



Now all you have to do is stick to it, you just like me and the phased return is almost as bad as been off. Hour long pysio I'd sooner be at work. But so worth it in the long run. 

Sazz I the same :-( but its what else. Think I'll end up with a royal and cresties :2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness

CatNmo said:


> Sazz I the same :-( but its what else. Think I'll end up with a royal and cresties :2thumb:


If you're in work tomorrow, I might let you in on my plans ;P


----------



## Long way down

*Take it easy*



Ann W said:


> excellent news April, just make sure you do as the doc says and go back on light duties, dont do too much to soon xxxxx



Was thinking you females have it easy all the time, just joking April glad things are on the mend


----------



## Jade01

It's like the world is putting up every barrier for me going to these. Damn it! I want to meet everyone!


----------



## April Taylor

Jade01 said:


> It's like the world is putting up every barrier for me going to these. Damn it! I want to meet everyone!


Name a date in June, July or August and we'll arrange it around you. : victory:


----------



## April Taylor

Hi all

I survived my first day back! Hurt like hell but so nice to be working again.


----------



## Ann W

please be careful xx


----------



## April Taylor

I will hun, I don't have a choice I ache too much to over do it. I'm very glad that I'm not back in until Wednesday as I need a rest. Sounds so lame but after three months of doing nothing it's hard to do anything! Loving being back though, just feels nice to be working.


----------



## Jeffers3

We may have to change plans for this meet, as it's the daughter's birthday and she wants us all to go out for a meal :bash:

With a bit of luck, the plans will change again, though.......


----------



## Ronster

Jeffers3 said:


> We may have to change plans for this meet, as it's the daughter's birthday and she wants us all to go out for a meal :bash:
> 
> With a bit of luck, the plans will change again, though.......



Can't you tell her she was born on a different day?! :whistling2:

I have visiting rights with Sirius ya know!


----------



## April Taylor

Ronster said:


> Can't you tell her she was born on a different day?! :whistling2:
> 
> I have visiting rights with Sirius ya know!


She's 18 not 81! :lol2:


----------



## KatieKenny

Ronster said:


> Can't you tell her she was born on a different day?! :whistling2:
> 
> I have visiting rights with Sirius ya know!




Nice try!


----------



## Ronster

April Taylor said:


> She's 18 not 81! :lol2:




Bummer :bash:


----------



## benlambert

Threads gone a bit quiet, how is everyone? Looking forward to the meet, not sure if I should bring something else, anything anyone wants to see?


----------



## April Taylor

Butter royal please!!!


----------



## benlambert

April Taylor said:


> Butter royal please!!!


Ok Il bring the butter, may bring either the hypo mojave or rhino rat aswell, ?


----------



## Ronster

Looking forward to it already! :2thumb:


----------



## Ronster

benlambert said:


> Ok Il bring the butter, may bring either the hypo mojave or rhino rat aswell, ?



My votes for the rhino rat!


----------



## adwraith

benlambert said:


> Ok Il bring the butter, may bring either the hypo mojave or rhino rat aswell, ?


hypo mojave!!!!don't worry bout bringing the rest just that one will do...


----------



## benlambert

adwraith said:


> hypo mojave!!!!don't worry bout bringing the rest just that one will do...


Lol thanks mate, she is a stunner,


----------



## April Taylor

April Taylor said:


> Booked in so far:
> 
> acsnakes: Blonde Hognose & ????
> April Taylor: Anaconda hognose, Zeus :flrt:
> Sazzness: Cape House Snake, Fenton
> 
> Nightfirez: Might bring a couple of balls!
> 
> Benlambert: Might bring lots!
> 
> Jeffers3: Burmese Python, Syrius
> 
> CatNmo: normal corn
> 
> Katiekenny: ghost corn
> 
> Oakelm: Corn Snake & royals
> 
> Maz: milksnakes and a bad ass bitey corn
> 
> Nelly: spotted python and vbb
> 
> Ronster: royal
> 
> :2thumb:


Big favour, can any one pick Adam and I up and take us home? Very very skint.


----------



## Nightfirez

the list ... well what people have asked to see


Vanilla creme 
Enchi pastel 
Pastel , Fire 
Black pastel 

Thats enough ! :gasp:


----------



## benlambert

Nightfirez said:


> the list ... well what people have asked to see
> 
> 
> Vanilla creme
> Enchi pastel
> Pastel , Fire
> Black pastel
> 
> Thats enough ! :gasp:


 
Awesome didnt know you had an enchi pastel, and cant wait to see the creme. Have you sexed the creme yet?


----------



## Nightfirez

benlambert said:


> Awesome didnt know you had an enchi pastel, and cant wait to see the creme. Have you sexed the creme yet?



Reallllly .....


----------



## adwraith

Nightfirez said:


> the list ... well what people have asked to see
> 
> 
> Vanilla creme
> Enchi pastel
> Pastel , Fire
> Black pastel
> 
> Thats enough ! :gasp:


what can i say lee...everyone just wants to see your amazing balls.


----------



## Nightfirez

i know i have some amazing balls but 


this ... 



and cant wait to see the creme. Have you sexed the creme yet?



:werd:


not sure i want to play any more :gasp:


----------



## benlambert

Nightfirez said:


> i know i have some amazing balls but
> 
> 
> this ...
> 
> 
> 
> and cant wait to see the creme. Have you sexed the creme yet?
> 
> 
> 
> :werd:
> 
> 
> not sure i want to play any more :gasp:


 

:lol2::lol2: love your balls mate 
I could bring my 1 eyed snake along to meet your balls :gasp:


----------



## Ann W

I'm really tempted to join in here, but think i will leave you boys to it :whistling2:


----------



## JemmaLambert

Ann W said:


> I'm really tempted to join in here, but think i will leave you boys to it :whistling2:


I was thinking the exact same thing, :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nightfirez

:thumb: 

well if your bringing your one eyed snake then yeah sure 

i might even let you play with one of my balls : victory:


----------



## benlambert

I can't wait 2 hold your balls and especially can't wait for the cream


----------



## April Taylor

Gross!


----------



## benlambert

Omg April you are so dirty minded, I was simply saying I'm looking forward to holding lees royal pythons and especially his newly hatched vanilla cream. 
I'm ashamed that you Thort any different, 







:lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

Yeah yeah :lol2:


----------



## Ann W

again i really want to say something.................................... :blush:


----------



## adwraith

we only get to make these jokes every 2 months...you'd all be disappointed if nothing was said!


----------



## Nightfirez

As long as no one starts licking my cream ball I don't mind 


That's just a step too far


----------



## Ronster

April Taylor said:


> Big favour, can any one pick Adam and I up and take us home? Very very skint.



Have you been able to get a yet April? I'd gladly offer but I'm getting a with Katie & Phil plus the rubs/snakes I'm afraid, :hmm:


----------



## April Taylor

I have indeed,


----------



## Jeffers3

Ann W said:


> again i really want to say something.................................... :blush:


 
Come on..... spit it out! :lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> Gross!


 
MRS TAYLOR!!!!!

Mind like a sewer. I'm shocked at what you are implying about a perfectly innocent and harmless conversation! :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

If you lot are shocked I'm a Monkeys Uncle :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ann W

Hope you all have fun with my fellas balls tomorrow night Lol :whistling2:


----------



## oakelm

This thread took a random turn since I last read it :lol2:

Anyway look forward to seeing you all tonight, the corn I planned on bringing is in shed, hoping he sheds today but if not might be a last minute sub of a cali king as no ones bringing a kingsnake by the looks of it. Second snake that came to me when I came back so been here a well over 6 months.

Now off to play with my own balls and see which ones fancy being flashed in public :gasp:

:lol2: see you all later


----------



## Ronster

Oi Jeffers, will I be seeing my bezzie mate Sirius tonight then??


----------



## adwraith

Ronster said:


> Oi Jeffers, will I be seeing my bezzie mate Sirius tonight then??


i wouldn't hold yuor breath last thing i heard jeff wasn't coming...


----------



## Jeffers3

Head hung in shame.......

Will have to miss this one. Bloody family :lol2:


----------



## Ronster

Jeffers3 said:


> Head hung in shame.......
> 
> Will have to miss this one. Bloody family :lol2:



UNLIKE! :war:


----------



## Jeffers3

You'll be pleased to know that I attended the meeting tonight. I know none of you saw me, but that's OK - you see, I was there as my virtual self. I knew who was there (roughly) and imagined my conversations with you all. I then had a virtual look at all your reptiles. In my head it was a good night. How was it for you?


PS - do you think I should get some different drugs?


----------



## April Taylor

Cheers for a great night all!


----------



## benlambert

Yep another great meet, let me know if we want the same room again next month and what date, and Il arrange with the venue,


----------



## Sazzness

Lovely night as always guys. xox


----------



## Jeffers3

The above message was my strange way of saying I was thinking of you all. Glad it went well. I'll have tomake sure we don't miss the next one. I could even bring the psycho (the yellow annie, not Mel!) with me......


----------



## benlambert

Jeffers3 said:


> The above message was my strange way of saying I was thinking of you all. Glad it went well. I'll have tomake sure we don't miss the next one. I could even bring the psycho (the yellow annie, not Mel!) with me......


Would like to meet the psycho Jeff sounds good,


----------



## April Taylor

benlambert said:


> Yep another great meet, let me know if we want the same room again next month and what date, and Il arrange with the venue,


Yes please, thought it was the best venue so far. I'll have a chat with Charlotte about dates


----------



## benlambert

Yeah its definatly a better venue, and we've had 2 great meets with big turn outs, I Thort last nite there was more people than we've had there before well in the 12 months I've been going anyway,


----------



## adwraith

benlambert said:


> Yeah its definatly a better venue, and we've had 2 great meets with big turn outs, I Thort last nite there was more people than we've had there before well in the 12 months I've been going anyway,


yup good venue, good turnout, good snakes...just need some more reps with legs now :lol2:


----------



## Nightfirez

It was a great evening 

The venue is top only thing I need to find is a decent kebab shop on the way home lol


----------



## April Taylor

adwraith said:


> yup good venue, good turnout, good snakes...just need some more reps with legs now :lol2:


Well bring them then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## adwraith

April Taylor said:


> Well bring them then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i will bring the geckos any- and everytime someone requests to see them!that said with the female laying at the moment i probably wouldn't bring her...:whistling2: but the male can come whenever.


----------



## April Taylor

adwraith said:


> i will bring the geckos any- and everytime someone requests to see them!that said with the female laying at the moment i probably wouldn't bring her...:whistling2: but the male can come whenever.


I'd happily have him at every meet, he's a cutie :2thumb:


----------



## benlambert

Yeah bring the gecko next time mate, 
I could of killed for a kebab last nite so that's a must for next time, :2thumb:


----------



## Nightfirez

benlambert said:


> Yeah bring the gecko next time mate,
> I could of killed for a kebab last nite so that's a must for next time, :2thumb:


Tell me about it couldn't be bothered with the 24h maccys
So just had toast when I got in 

No way near as satisfying as a greasy donner which is law after a meet !


----------



## benlambert

Nightfirez said:


> Tell me about it couldn't be bothered with the 24h maccys
> So just had toast when I got in
> 
> No way near as satisfying as a greasy donner which is law after a meet !


 
I had to make do with a meat feast pizza. Not bad but it wasnt no donna kebab
We neeed to find a kebab shop thenon way home They must be one in hinckley


----------



## Nightfirez

benlambert said:


> I had to make do with a meat feast pizza. Not bad but it wasnt no donna kebab
> We neeed to find a kebab shop thenon way home They must be one in hinckley


To ba fair if I'm traveling back home I'd rather get one in burton 
Lol


----------



## April Taylor

June 22nd: boa night :no1: new thread soon


----------



## acsnakes

Fantastic night again!!! :2thumb:

New thread is here :no1:


----------



## adwraith

April Taylor said:


> I'd happily have him at every meet, he's a cutie :2thumb:





benlambert said:


> Yeah bring the gecko next time mate,


will do :2thumb:



Nightfirez said:


> Tell me about it couldn't be bothered with the 24h maccys
> So just had toast when I got in
> 
> No way near as satisfying as a greasy donner which is law after a meet !





benlambert said:


> I had to make do with a meat feast pizza. Not bad but it wasnt no donna kebab
> We neeed to find a kebab shop thenon way home They must be one in hinckley


i had not considered the fact that i'd cleared out my fridge and freezer before leaving...badtimes.was starving! we'll have to find some form of takeaway...could definitely smell an indian as we left unless i was imagining things...:lol2:


----------



## Long way down

*Good night 22/6/13*

Hi all, it was a good night some interesting reps and good chat, thanks to the young girl who put right about the keeping of tortoises. Think Jeffers anaconda stole the show with it biting everyone who handled it, thats the type of snake you would want to put in somones bed thats if you didnt like them lol


Regards Dave


----------

